# Found 7 - York County



## 6922design (Apr 24, 2013)

Picked 7 dog peckers in York County last night. Cant wait to find more tonight and this weekend!


----------



## emc1095 (May 11, 2014)

Hi im new to hunting and im in York County in the Red Lion /Windsor area can you give me any hunting tips and good areas to start hunting . My mom loves them and I wold love to find her some . Thanks for any help you can give .


----------

